# Thoughts on Avenger II GMT?



## Apothecurious

Greetings all,

I am looking at purchasing a new watch here in the coming months and have been doing some research on what I would like to add to my modest collection. I have been looking at Breitling, one because I don't own one (yet?) and two, because I saw some of the newer models they had released last year.

I always thought the Avenger Seawolf was an awesome looking watch, but with its absolutely massive weight and height, it simply just isn't for me. However, the (relatively) newly released Avenger II GMT has the look of the Seawolf, minus the massive size and weight (plus a GMT function!). In fact, according to Breitling's website, the Avenger II GMT is less than 13mm thick! In addition, it has some serious (300m) water resistance as well. This could in fact be a do (almost) everything watch for me.

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much information on the Avenger II GMT out there (poor sales? still too new?). 


What are your opinions on the watch?


Personally, I think it's one of the best looking Breitlings I've seen yet. The new bracelet looks great, and I love the fact that everything (except the bezel) are polished. 

While I know Breitling cut its teeth on making Chronographs, I'm really not interested in a watch with a chronograph function. The other watches I'm looking at are the Galactic 41, Superocean Heritage 42 and (maybe) the Superocean 42. Also, if you haven't figured out by now, I'm looking at the 'lower' end of the Breitling line in terms of price as well (e.g. <$3500-4000 USD out the door).

If any of you feel my interest in the Avenger II GMT is severely misguided, do you have any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## trueblue40

Hi there.

I am in very much 'in the same boat' as you. I will be getting a new watch this year and am researching practically the same models as you.

I love the look of the Avenger II GMT and the size and weight difference over the Seawolf is a big plus to me, (although the Seawolf keeps me coming back to it)

I owned a Superocean Heritage 46 a while back but now think the 'new' 42mm version is a perfect size. I did try on a Superocean 42 recently but the dial layout makes it look much smaller than the figures suggest.

I am basically torn between the Avenger II GMT and the SOH42.

I think the Avenger II GMT is a superb watch, especially in the baton dial version, and the pics and review in this recently posted thread will help you more than I can.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/new-arrival-avenger-ii-gmt-954584.html

Good luck in your search. I'm sure you'll make the right choice.

Nick


----------



## Apothecurious

I completely agree about the baton hands. I think it looks fantastic. One of the main reasons I'm drawn to the Avenger II GMT vs say, the superocean line is the fact that the watches still seem to maintain their Breitling DNA, so to speak.

I feel that the Superocean, while a cool design on its own, would be hard for me to associate with Breitling otherwise. Keep in mind, I'm speaking of the Superocean Abyss. The SOH 42 is downright gorgeous, but the mesh bracelet is a turn off to me.

I think I'm still taking myself into the Avenger GMT lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue40

A small update from my side.

I just returned from a meeting close to an AD. I went in and tried on the SOH 42 and a blue dial Avenger II GMT.

I am leaning (quite a lot) towards the Avenger GMT (black dial though).

That watch can be worn daily for work, casual and with a suit,- whereas the SOH 42 is a bit more limited in acceptable environments, imo.

Nick


----------



## CaptRimmer

Have you made it back to work yet Nick?......Well, it is lunchtime :-d.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## trueblue40

Hi Andy!

Yes, back at the coal face after my little trying on session.

Nick


----------



## Bouldy

Cant go wrong with a Avenger GMT II (blue dial ;-)) perfect for an every day watch!


----------



## Doc J

Both great watches. Personally I'd be buying a Seawolf II with yellow dial :-D


----------



## Monsieur

Not a fan of the other models. But this blue one with a rubber strap. That's a spicy meatball!!

I got this image from Ace Jewellers.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Monsieur said:


> View attachment 1345673
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the other models. But this blue one with a rubber strap. That's a spicy meatball!!
> 
> I got this image from Ace Jewellers.


What a gorgeous blue dial beauty! And I am not really a fan of blue dial pieces anymore after selling my Crosswind...
I am also admittedly not a fan of ANY rubber strap so if I owned that stunning piece shown above I would spend twenty bucks (USD) and slap one of these "VIP croco's"(print, aftemarket), blue most likely, on it... Mens Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band VIP Alligator Grain 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Mm | eBay

Here's one on my Bomber... 


Love to see that kit on the blue dial Avenger II GMT. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## fjcamry

This may be a plus or con :

I own both a superocean steelfish and Avenger Seawolf Steel. Where the seawolf lacks vs the steelfish is that the steelfish has a wider bezel. This may not be apparent in pictures, but if you turn the bezel around, the bezel clicks with tighter teeth. This may be because underneath the steelfish bezel , you may find a wider bezel ring.


----------



## Doc J

Monsieur said:


> View attachment 1345673
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the other models. But this blue one with a rubber strap. That's a spicy meatball!!
> 
> I got this image from Ace Jewellers.


Almost had me reaching for my wallet there! No secret I have a soft spot for blue bezels (I have a blue steelfish and blue Emergency, plus a few other blue dials in other brands I collect) so I love that pic. Unlike Ron, I'm also a fan of the DPIII rubber on the folding clasp. Brilliantly comfortable and casual.


----------



## Brizzybrad

I have the same watch pictured above. I bought it on pro 3 bracelet and after 2 days switched it to a blue hershey strap. The rubber strap toned it down just perfect. The high polish pro 3 bracelet is a little too much bling for my taste. I just purchased a blue calf 112x on deploy and suspect that setup will be a keeper, pics up shortly. 

I must say this watch is amazing in all regards. I also have an aerospace and galactic 41, both fabulous watches, however I am now "forcing" myself to wear my aerospace to work and the galactic is on the sales board! I would be surprised if this model doesn't become very popular.


----------



## Apothecurious

Thanks for all the great input guys! This makes me want to look at this model even more. Ill probably make a trip to take a look at these in the next couple weeks to my local AD. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

Brizzybrad said:


> I have the same watch pictured above. I bought it on pro 3 bracelet and after 2 days switched it to a blue hershey strap. The rubber strap toned it down just perfect. The high polish pro 3 bracelet is a little too much bling for my taste. I just purchased a blue calf 112x on deploy and suspect that setup will be a keeper, pics up shortly.
> 
> I must say this watch is amazing in all regards. I also have an aerospace and galactic 41, both fabulous watches, however I am now "forcing" myself to wear my aerospace to work and the galactic is on the sales board! I would be surprised if this model doesn't become very popular.


Any pics?


----------



## trueblue40

Brisman said:


> Any pics?


Plenty in his original thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/new-arrival-avenger-ii-gmt-954584.html


----------



## Lek

Thanks for the strap ebay link! I just ordered a few straps for my new Avenger GMT. A watch, btw, I am very glad to had bought!!


----------



## Watchthisone

I love mine. It's almost my daily wearer. It's called "volcano black."


----------



## DripCassanova

Watchthisone said:


> View attachment 13899053
> 
> 
> I love mine. It's almost my daily wearer. It's called "volcano black."


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dleaphart

I like the avenger GMT. I just picked up an older colt GMT. Much thinner and easier to wear than the larger chrono's.


----------



## Colderamstel

I have owned two of them. The cream colored dial and the blacksteel. My advice, do it! For a 43mm watch it is incredibly slim and the 52mm lug to lug wears nicely because it tucks to the wrist. This is the largest watch I can wear with a dainty 6.75" wrist YMMV. I sold the cream dial after a year cause it just didn't punch. But missed the great watch and so I went for black steel and it is exactly what I was looking for.




























Feel free to PM me with any questions you might have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Ok just noticed the OP post was from 2014 well the advice still stands.


----------

